# Husky Cement Mixer



## Artois (May 4, 2012)

My mixer worked fine until this AM. when I turned it on, it tripped the house circuit breaker. I openned the electrical box letting it air out to see if water somehow came in.

What's the next step. I called customer support and they said "well, I would not use it anymore". Not the kind of support I was looking for.

Thanks


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there hardened cement preventing it from turning? Is it a belt drive? Does the breaker trip if the belt is removed?


----------

